# Short term courses?



## devilinearth (Aug 19, 2009)

i have jus done my btech in eee...many of my frnds r doin short term courses such as autocad ,html,c++ nd java....so i was thinkin to do all these courses by myself...i have all the text books nd softwares...so will tht b ok?...or do i have to do it in some centres?..

pls reply


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 20, 2009)

If u hav some basic programming concepts learning such as C learning C++ will b f9

HTML is easy. Any 1 can learn it.

I dnt think u can manage java by just reading buks. But if u hav patience and hav time go for shieldt.....


----------



## Misha0 (Jan 20, 2010)

If you have all the resources.. Thats is your advantage but it doesn't mean that you do not need to go to a proper school.. It is better to study in an institution for more and best learning about it.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2010)

The knowledge of basic prog lang always helps.and if youre interesting to learn them for any certification purpose(which helps in placements) go for a trusted insti.


----------

